# Google- Tragedy is so twentieth century - Northern News Services (subscription)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Examiner.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Tragedy is so twentieth century**Northern News Services (subscription)*Rule number two is particularly important as Eisenberg's character suffers from *irritable bowel syndrome*. Early in the film Eisenberg befriends a *...*Zombie film filled with quirky violence, humor<nobr>UNR The Nevada Sagebrush (registration)</nobr><nobr>*all 65 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

